# Upwork?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Does any one on here work for Upwork? Started the process which seems a bit long and semi complicated with different tests to take etc. TIA sis


----------



## londov7 (Jun 23, 2015)

What exactly is Upwork?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

My apologies! Upwork is a place where self employed folks go to get work. Work is of a writing/editing type, some customer service, and a few other things. You sign up for free and then take some grammar, english, accounting, type tests and then the program allows you to apply for jobs when people are looking to have things done. Things like editing a doctoral thesis and books and such.


----------

